# Buster's Blog



## buster2369 (Dec 9, 2011)

*BUSTER'S BLOG*

*Yes, he is named after the rabbit on Authur*
He is less than a year old but I don't know when his birthday is I believe he is a red eyed white polish mix, but I am just guessing since no one told me...

:bambiandthumper* Thumper is one of my favorite cartoon rabbits 

I love to share photos of my rabbit buster, so I thought I would start a blog here. I will keep updating with new pics...

Here are some recent ones:
I wanted to set up a Christmas photo shoot but he was more interested in the hat...

He loves playing with fabric... 





Standing up et:





Looking like Bugs Bunny or Roger Rabbit walking on two legs :biggrin:





Yay! He got it! 





Stuck in the hat. Can't help but smile 





Flopping by fireplace, he loves the bricks 
 




Caught him by surprise while grooming...





This was the only pic from the photo shoot I set up 





Christmas Hat mid fall :biggrin:





Thought this was cute. The real one and the fake one..





Buster hated this hat, but he looked so cute in it I don't care






Loves to flop on my bed, I just wish he would leave room for me 





Praying or grooming? You decide 





Another photo shoot which buster didn't appreciate 







TOO CUTE!! :biggrin:





Buster's adorable mouth 




Buster looking serious :expressionless




I will keep posting pics/stories as they happen  Hope everyone enjoys! I know I love looking at pictures of other people's bunnies :rabbithop


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 9, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 10, 2011)

Andria, what a Beautiful Bunny. He's not pure white is he? He looks cream coloured in some of the pictures.

Arthur looks like he is a very spoilt bunny. :biggrin::biggrin:

Looking forward to many more pictures.

Susan


----------



## buster2369 (Dec 10, 2011)

Thank you!! He is an extremely spoiled bunny! I call him my little prince.:bunnydance: Well, he has red eyes and is of polish breed. I know there are red-eyed white and blue-eyed white polish rabbits, but since he has an overcoat of brown/tan/cream, his mom or dad must have been a colored rabbit. (just not sure what kind) I wish I knew more about him when I got him, no one told me anything. In the meanwhile I will figure him out for myself. He is a wonderful character! He somehow managed to make everyone in the house fall in LOVE with him In fact this year for Christmas, most of my family is looking for stuff to give him.:hearts I have to make an appt. for the vet sometime soon, since he is getting old and needs to be neutered... He will hate me for it but it's necessary 

It is so nice to see other people that love bunnies as much as I do. I never knew they were such great companions :bunnyheart


----------



## BertNErnie (Dec 10, 2011)

what a cute bunny! give his nose lots of kisses!


----------



## MagPie (Dec 10, 2011)

buster2369 wrote:


> Â  I never knew they were such great companions :bunnyheart



I didn't either  I have my first rabbit and I'm glad to be proven wrong.



But man does Buster hate that hat :laugh: The look he is giving you is priceless.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like he is saying "prepare my dinner slave" Very cute!


----------



## Tutter (Jan 10, 2012)

this one is my favourites!! tired out after a day of mischief buster!!!! and good boy hogging your mummys bed 

i love arthur the cartoon it is so good! HEY, WHAT A WONDERFUL KIND OF DAYYYY hahaha


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA I thought I was the only person above 10 that still watches "Arthur"! LOL

He loves to flop on my bed, I wouldn't mind but since he also thinks it's his bathroom...


My camera is temporarily in the shop, so I have had to postpone my photo shoot. I know buster was really looking forward to wearing stupid hats :biggrin:

I will do some holiday theme ones, I guess I better get his Valentines day outfit ready! :bunnyheart


----------



## Tutter (Jan 10, 2012)

buster2369 wrote:


> HAHAÂ  I thought I was the only person above 10 that still watches "Arthur"! LOL
> 
> He loves to flop on my bed, I wouldn't mind but since he also thinks it's his bathroom...
> 
> ...



my bunnies used to be allowed 24 hour access to my bedroom until they decided it would be their new litter box and just a big toy for them to chew up and spit out, then look at me like i was being stupid for telling them off! 'but mummy this full bedroom is our toy so why are you looking at us like that?!' hahahaha 
omg you should totally make buster christmas cards for this upcoming year how cuuuute!! ) you know you could also probably sell them on this website and use the money for donations to your favourite charity or something! 

hahha aw put him in a giant love heart costume! haha

ya i love arthur srsly i still watch it now  i even got an arthur pack dvd set for christmas when i was about 18. never too old for arthur the aardvark!!


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 10, 2012)

DVD sets of Arthur! I want that! I give Buster access to my room because he is not a chewer, and I am very grateful of that. I don't need to worry about him chewing wires, although I do cover everything just in case. I work freelance so I am home a lot so I am able to watch him. Buster is a very spoiled bunny, I keep him in a pen in my room at night, and my bedroom during the day and free run of the living room in the evening. 

I hope he knows how lucky he is :biggrin:

Christmas Cards is a great idea! I would love to raise money to help other rabbits! :biggrin:


----------



## Tutter (Jan 10, 2012)

wow lucky! i wish mine didn't chew! they chew everything in bloody site!  is he not noisy to be in the same room as you? when mine used to sleep in my bedroom the noise they made was unbelievable. they would be digging, scratching the floor of their cage, rattling the bars etc it would wind me up to have it every night! :lookaround


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 11, 2012)

I am very lucky he does not like to chew, I hope that doesn't change! 
He does make noise at night, jumping, chewing, tearing up paper (that's my fault since I give him old phone books) 
I started sleeping with a sound machine, it plays white noise and sounds like a fan, he doesn't seem to mind the noise and it keeps me asleep. He is a great alarm clock though! Every morning at 7am he rattles the pen, thumps and wakes me up. I just wish he would stop on weekends :biggrin:


----------



## Tutter (Jan 11, 2012)

buster2369 wrote:


> I am very lucky he does not like to chew, I hope that doesn't change!
> He does make noise at night, jumping, chewing, tearing up paper (that's my fault since I give him old phone books)
> I started sleeping with a sound machine, it plays white noise and sounds like a fan, he doesn't seem to mind the noise and it keeps me asleep.Â  He is a great alarm clock though! Every morning at 7am he rattles the pen, thumps and wakes me up.Â  I just wish he would stop on weekends :biggrin:



omg ha he sounds like the perfect bun! you are soo lucky! no chewing, laying in bed with you, waking you up when he needs ya how adorable :innocent
you ever thought of getting him a wifebun?


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 11, 2012)

I would love to get another rabbit! I recently moved back home with my parents and they wanted me to get rid of Buster when I moved back. They eventually fell in love with him and he is here to stay  I don't want to push my luck too much...LOL

When I move out ill get another rabbit, I know buster gets lonely when I leave the house, so it would be ideal for him. I definitely would need to get him neutered if that were to happen 

:bunnyheart


----------



## Tutter (Jan 11, 2012)

buster2369 wrote:


> I would love to get another rabbit! I recently moved back home with my parents and they wanted me to get rid of Buster when I moved back.Â  They eventually fell in love with him and he is here to stay  I don't want to push my luck too much...LOL
> 
> When I move out ill get another rabbit, I know buster gets lonely when I leave the house, so it would be ideal for him.Â  I definitely would need to get him neutered if that were to happen
> 
> :bunnyheart



oh i know the feeling. my mum pesters me about getting rid of the rabbits all the time cos apparently 'they make too much mess' she is more of a rat person

ahhh you should get him a little cuddly bunny plush to curl up with! i'm sure he'd love it  mine have cuddly toys each maisy wees on his and doesn't bother with it too much but rosie has burried hers with her babies.. i think she thinks it's also one of her babies haha bless her


----------



## buster2369 (Jan 11, 2012)

I give him one of my old stuffed animals to "play with" so he doesn't get too lonely 
At least he is getting more use of it than I did...:biggrin:
I don't ever remember doing so much laundry since Buster came into my life! I feel like I am constantly cleaning up after him :vacuum:

He's worth it. :bunnyheart



It looks like a real rabbit... to him... 





Buster looking at me thinking "Why is she photographing this?" I just think it's funny that he is using the wrong end... LOL


----------



## rawrforserious (Jan 11, 2012)

Buster is so gorgeous!
And that last picture. Oh, goodness. LOL. That poor stuffed bunny.


----------



## Tutter (Jan 11, 2012)

omg his little face in that last photo haha aw bless his heart!! maisy humps rosies head too which i've always found strange but apparently it's a dominance thing if they use the wrong end. maybe he's showing it who is boss!

you go buster!!!!! cheeky little bugger :biggrin2:


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 1, 2012)

I made an animated GIF with pictures of Buster. I can't seem to make it my avatar on here, so I'll just post it in my blog. 

I haven't posted anything here in a while because my camera is broken. It's in the shop and I am waiting for a specific part to get in. I also haven't been able to work since I need my camera to do that. 

I hope I get it back soon, I really wanted to make a Valentines day shoot! :inlove:

Anyway hope everybunny (and every human) is well :biggrin:


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 1, 2012)

In that one he looks like a baby sucking its thumb.


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 1, 2012)

:biggrin: It does look like like he is sucking his thumb when he flops in his bed like that.... I find it adorable. I am glad rabbits can't suck their thumbs, they would look odd with braces...:inlove:

Here is a better picture of it...


----------



## BertNErnie (Feb 2, 2012)

Buster is so cute, I'm glad he's getting the use out of the stuffed rabbit that looks just like him! lol


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 3, 2012)

Buster is a sweetie. Love the pics. 

What does Buster's dad/mom do with their camera. My husband needs his for his work as well as a licensed property inspector and licensed insurance adjuster. All independent. 

Know about cameras and getting parts. My husband goes through cameras like I breath. But it is an essential part of his work. 

Hoping you get your camera part soon. Boy know what that's like.

K


----------



## buster2369 (Feb 3, 2012)

*ZRabbits wrote: *


> Buster is a sweetie. Love the pics.
> 
> What does Buster's dad/mom do with their camera. My husband needs his for his work as well as a licensed property inspector and licensed insurance adjuster. All independent.
> 
> ...



I am a freelance photographer, I do events, weddings, pets, real estate and whatnot... I have had my Nikon D40x for about 5 years now and and have taken well over 100,000 pics. The shutter on this particular model sticks and you have to open up the camera to get it to work again. This has happened so many times that I have stripped the screws and I finally had to take it in to get it fixed. It takes so long to get a specific part when you order from the manufacturer. I would love the new Nikon but it costs over $1000 and can't afford it right now. I swear my rabbit Buster has been extra cute lately because he knows I can't capture the moment:biggrin:


----------



## buster2369 (Apr 27, 2012)

I realized I haven't updated this blog for a while, so I took a look at it today and realized that all my pictures disappeared! I am very angry! I must have deleted my flickr account folder with my bunny pictures in it.

I have a lot of new pictures to add to my blog so I figured I would start over...
Hope you all ENJOY! 

Buster Playing with my bra... :biggrin:






Buster sleeping next to my computer.






Buster looking serious.





Me and Buster hanging out relaxing.




Buster playing detective...







Buster likes to clean himself in the sun.





Buster flopping on my bed





Buster "pancaking" for more pets.




Buster cuddling with his favorite rag. So cute.





Buster on top of me and the couch watching TV.





Buster playing with his favorite 'rag'




Buster wanting to get a better look at my camera




Buster being a 'slipper'. So cute.









Buster the day he came home from his neuter, already eating like a vacuum. 




Buster relaxing by the Christmas tree. Christmas 2011.





Buster being curious about wrapping paper.









Standing up to reach the Christmas hat.









Stuck in the Christmas hat.  Silly rabbit!





Flopping by the fireplace. So adorable!




Caught him off guard grooming





So cute, sitting still for me! 









Buster's mouth.. 





Buster knows he's my 'little prince'...




Buster hanging out with his stuffed bunny toy, "Miss. Bunny"...





Buster hanging out with "Miss. Bunny" again, this is pre-neuter. 








This looks like a bunny mugshot.




Buster disapproving of me...:biggrin:




Buster's Christmas hat mid fall. 





Buster with my stuffed bunny toy. Which ones real?  LOL





Buster cleaning/praying. Either way it's adorable.:bunnyheart







Buster relaxing on my bed, I just wish he would leave room for me... 





Cleaning his foot...:bunnyheart








Anyway, I hope to keep updating Buster's Blog more often. I am taking more pictures lately, so I'll keep sharing. 

Hope everybody and every _bunny_ is well. :biggrin:
-Andria and Buster :bunnydance:


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 30, 2013)

I thought I would post some current pictures of my Buster. He has been a very good boy lately. Except the day he chewed my phone cord into pieces. &#128522;












Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## buster2369 (Aug 30, 2013)

Some more pics of the cutie... &#128525;









Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

